# Fursuit Photos



## Glitch (Jun 17, 2010)

Agh.
Sorry these photos are boring.  I can only do so much with a tripod.

I gotta fix some seams on the legs and shoulders to get rid of the baggy-ness.
But yeah.  :3  First try on the body.  (Tail and feet are really old, mask is semi-old.)

Front view: http://itachs-forever.deviantart.com/#/d2s1syu
Profile: http://itachs-forever.deviantart.com/#/d2s1t5c
Back: http://itachs-forever.deviantart.com/#/d2s1tax
Random: http://itachs-forever.deviantart.com/#/d2s1teg

Links because insert image was fighting with me.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 18, 2010)

The body looks great. I can't even see the seams. Good work! :3


----------



## Glitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Dan. said:


> The body looks great. I can't even see the seams. Good work! :3


 
Thanks!  :3


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 18, 2010)

looks a hell of a lot better then mine that i just did XD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 18, 2010)

You made that? <3


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 18, 2010)

Verrrrrrrry nice. :3


----------



## Rayden (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, that is a nice looking suit!


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish I could make a suit like that


----------



## Glitch (Jun 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You made that? <3



Yes ma'am.  (Ma'am, right?)
All of it.



WillowWulf said:


> I wish I could make a suit like that



It's easy for the most part.
Just mind numbing.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 20, 2010)

Jesus Christ, you guys.
This entire section is dying.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 20, 2010)

Meh, just slow right now.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 20, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Meh, just slow right now.


 
Most certainly.
But slow makes me sad.  :C


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 20, 2010)

I really like how it turned out as well.

I think it looks like a great job for first try on body.


----------

